# Well.. They got Us.. We're Screwed



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sure looks like Obama care is going to pass, the final nail in the coffin is about to be pounded in.

 Now.. the government can easily finish up the control of all aspects of American life and freedoms. A proud moment for some, a nightmare for most..

The end of the "American Dream".. 

Since the early 19th century, the United States has regarded and promoted itself as a beacon of liberty and prosperity achieved through a combination of the philosophical and ethical principles propounded by its founders and implemented in their most perfect form. In tandem with this is its natural wealth and bounty within the New World.

The meaning of the "American Dream" has changed over the course of history. While historically traced to the New World mystique &#8212; the availability of land and the continuing American expansion &#8212; the ethos today simply indicates the ability, through participation in the resonant society and culture of the United States, to bring prosperity to oneself. According to the dream, this includes the opportunity for one's children to grow up and receive an American education and its consequent career opportunities. It is the opportunity to make individual choices without the restrictions of class, caste, religion, race, or ethnic group.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Dream


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2010)

Great day for the USA

Congratulations to President Obama, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid and everyone who voted for this legislation


Great Day for the USA


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Mar 21, 2010)

This vote will do for the American republic what Caesar's victories did for the Roman republic.


Was cool while it lasted.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 21, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> great day for the usa
> 
> congratulations to president obama, nancy pelosi, harry reid and everyone who voted for this legislation
> 
> ...



wow...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sure looks like Obama care is going to pass, the final nail in the coffin is about to be pounded in.
> 
> Now.. the government can easily finish up the control of all aspects of American life and freedoms. A proud moment for some, a nightmare for most..
> 
> ...



Oscar Wilde had the following advice for the Democrats:

There are only two tragedies in life: one is not getting what one wants, and the other is getting it.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > great day for the usa
> ...



he forgot himself,, he meant the US of KKKA.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 21, 2010)

And more...

James Truslow Adams coined the phrase "American Dream" in his 1931 book Epic of America:
 	The American Dream is that dream of a land in which life should be better and richer and fuller for every man, with opportunity for each according to ability or achievement. It is a difficult dream for the European upper classes to interpret adequately, and too many of us ourselves have grown weary and mistrustful of it. It is not a dream of motor cars and high wages merely, but a dream of social order in which each man and each woman shall be able to attain to the fullest stature of which they are innately capable, and be recognized by others for what they are, regardless of the fortuitous circumstances of birth or position.[7] 	

He also wrote:
 	The American Dream, that has lured tens of millions of all nations to our shores in the past century has not been a dream of material plenty, though that has doubtlessly counted heavily. It has been a dream of being able to grow to fullest development as a man and woman, unhampered by the barriers which had slowly been erected in the older civilizations, unrepressed by social orders which had developed for the benefit of classes rather than for the simple human being of any and every class.

American Dream - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Thinman (Mar 21, 2010)

It's not over till it's over.


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 21, 2010)

You righties double as Drama Queens?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> You righties double as Drama Queens?



I'm sorry Dr. Grump, I don't think you're thinking properly, just a Lump..


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > You righties double as Drama Queens?
> ...



I don't think you're thinking at all...

The new bill we be around for an age...This time in 10 years nobody will give a shit....


----------



## DE3 (Mar 21, 2010)

Great day for America indeed.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 21, 2010)

Their arrogance will be their undoing. They may gloat now, but the "stupid masses" will have the final say on election day. All of the sweet deals given to those who must know they are trading their seats in definance of the will of the people, will eventually be left with a bitter taste in their mouths.


----------



## rdean (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sure looks like Obama care is going to pass, the final nail in the coffin is about to be pounded in.
> 
> Now.. the government can easily finish up the control of all aspects of American life and freedoms. A proud moment for some, a nightmare for most..
> 
> ...



Your paranoia has much more control over your tiny mind than Obama ever could, even if it were possible and even if he, for some stupid reason, wanted to.  Must be exhausting living is so much fear.


----------



## rdean (Mar 21, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Their arrogance will be their undoing. They may gloat now, but the "stupid masses" will have the final say on election day. All of the sweet deals given to those who must know they are trading their seats in definance of the will of the people, will eventually be left with a bitter taste in their mouths.



"Stupid masses"?  Republicans are hardly the "stupid masses".  Their numbers keep dwindling every day.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 21, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Their arrogance will be their undoing. They may gloat now, but the "stupid masses" will have the final say on election day. All of the sweet deals given to those who must know they are trading their seats in definance of the will of the people, will eventually be left with a bitter taste in their mouths.



yes, well in the meantime, they are creaming in their pants.. and re distributing the wealth.. course nobody knows how they are really gonna pay for this..


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 21, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Great day for the USA
> 
> Congratulations to President Obama, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid and everyone who voted for this legislation
> 
> ...


This is like backslapping the Nazi's who turned the knobs in the gas chambers and killed millions of Jews.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



I'm thinking the Government has a track record of failure and debt on Social Programs, what are you thinking?


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 21, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Their arrogance will be their undoing. They may gloat now, but the "stupid masses" will have the final say on election day. All of the sweet deals given to those who must know they are trading their seats in definance of the will of the people, will eventually be left with a bitter taste in their mouths.



I heard there were something like 30 million Yanks not covered by insurance. Are they covered now?


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm thinking the Government has a track record of failure and debt on Social Programs, what are you thinking?



Social programs aren't in place to make money. You thought they were?


----------



## Sherry (Mar 21, 2010)

rdean said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Their arrogance will be their undoing. They may gloat now, but the "stupid masses" will have the final say on election day. All of the sweet deals given to those who must know they are trading their seats in definance of the will of the people, will eventually be left with a bitter taste in their mouths.
> ...



No, the progressives in control think ALL people belong to the stupid masses and must be led and cared for, because they know better and will teach the defiant children to sit down and be silent while they do what they believe is in the best interest of the little ones.


----------



## The Rabbi (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Their arrogance will be their undoing. They may gloat now, but the "stupid masses" will have the final say on election day. All of the sweet deals given to those who must know they are trading their seats in definance of the will of the people, will eventually be left with a bitter taste in their mouths.
> ...



You dumb twit.  No, they are not covered now.  No one will be covered who isn't covered already for the next 4 years.  That's how long it will take before the benefits start coming.
Didn't you pay any fucking attention to this?  Or was it just another hate-America fest for you?


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 21, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



grump is like a maytag.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2010)

Darkwind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Great day for the USA
> ...



Hardly..  

The congressional cons are already starting to calm down and accept what is happening.  It's a good day for hard working Americans.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking the Government has a track record of failure and debt on Social Programs, what are you thinking?
> ...



Notice I mentioned failure and DEBT, indicating NO sustainability.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2010)

Here comes the debate.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sure looks like Obama care is going to pass, the final nail in the coffin is about to be pounded in.
> 
> Now.. the government can easily finish up the control of all aspects of American life and freedoms. A proud moment for some, a nightmare for most..
> 
> ...



Looks like they're gonna pay a heavy price in November then


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 21, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure looks like Obama care is going to pass, the final nail in the coffin is about to be pounded in.
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 21, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The ones that are left.

Pretty soon many of them are gonna be joining the unemployed. 

Hope you have your money in bonds because the market is about to go in the tank.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Their arrogance will be their undoing. They may gloat now, but the "stupid masses" will have the final say on election day. All of the sweet deals given to those who must know they are trading their seats in definance of the will of the people, will eventually be left with a bitter taste in their mouths.
> ...



They can't.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Lumpy.


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 21, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Of course not! I've hardly said a peep on any of these threads. It doesn't affect me. I did start a thread asking somebody to explain to me in simple terms why you guys are all het up about it, but nobody could. PC tried, but took about 10 paragraphs. Just find it interesting that all you right-wing loons are having a fit about it, which means the lefties must be doing something right....


----------



## SuMar (Mar 21, 2010)

Here's a question for all the liberals. I stand for pro-life. Why should my tax dollars pay for public funding on abortions? I am against abortion in any sense, therefore I should be exempt from paying for someone else to have one, right?


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 21, 2010)

According to Rules For Radicals...you have to make every bill a historic occasion.

Obama being elected was historic....this bill is historic....only because of all of the idiots that think it's gonna help us. 

Global Warming wasn't enough of a warning...now they're toasting the fleecing of America.

Now they're toasting control over our lives to the magnitude that has never been experienced before. Others have seen it and now they're on the outside looking in.....watching us go down the same path their country did. The same path they came to America to escape.

Yes...it's historic.


----------



## traveler52 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sure looks like Obama care is going to pass, the final nail in the coffin is about to be pounded in.
> 
> Now.. the government can easily finish up the control of all aspects of American life and freedoms. A proud moment for some, a nightmare for most..
> 
> ...



Yes, and ain't grand!! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 21, 2010)

SuMar said:


> Here's a question for all the liberals. I stand for pro-life. Why should my tax dollars pay for public funding on abortions? I am against abortion in any sense, therefore I should be exempt from paying for someone else to have one, right?



You don't think a lib could come up with something that his or her tax dollars pay for but they disagree with?


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



All social programs are debt driven, so that aspect is a misnomer. As for failure, that is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Mar 21, 2010)

This legislation will be repealed and we're going to impeach Obama in 2011.


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 21, 2010)

AvgGuyIA said:


> This legislation will be repealed and we're going to impeach Obama in 2011.



Moron.....


----------



## bodecea (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sure looks like Obama care is going to pass, the final nail in the coffin is about to be pounded in.
> 
> Now.. the government can easily finish up the control of all aspects of American life and freedoms. A proud moment for some, a nightmare for most..
> 
> ...



*YES!  The world is going to end!*  Because of health care...........


----------



## SuMar (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a question for all the liberals. I stand for pro-life. Why should my tax dollars pay for public funding on abortions? I am against abortion in any sense, therefore I should be exempt from paying for someone else to have one, right?
> ...




I have no problem with liberals paying tax dollars on what they support, and I have no problem if a liberal opts not to have their tax dollars on a bill conservatives pass. Still, it doesn't answer my question. Why do I have to pay for someone else to have an abortion?


----------



## Brubricker (Mar 21, 2010)

AvgGuyIA said:


> This legislation will be repealed and we're going to impeach Obama in 2011.




You're just dying to inaugurate President Biden, eh? That's a plan.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > This legislation will be repealed and we're going to impeach Obama in 2011.
> ...



2012 we're all gonna die anyway. But Obama will have a shit-load of our money and his program will never be implemented.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > This legislation will be repealed and we're going to impeach Obama in 2011.
> ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Thanks Lumpy.



Indeed an honor, Fair Maiden..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure looks like Obama care is going to pass, the final nail in the coffin is about to be pounded in.
> ...



GOSH>>> you really think so...


----------



## csbarry (Mar 21, 2010)

How should we greet all of the immigrants entering this Country of ours; welcome to the USSA?


----------



## Rinata (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > great day for the usa
> ...



Lumpy!!! It's going to be just fine. Wait and see. It will really help people that need it.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 21, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



nope, you are stealing 960 billion from the older Americans, they are the ones who need the most care.. feels good to you donnut?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sweet Rinata.. your optimism is beyond all rhyme and reason but your still my Buddy..

A question though.. what about the other people, what happens to them, their freedoms, their pocketbook, their self determinations.. who controls those?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sure looks like Obama care is going to pass, the final nail in the coffin is about to be pounded in.



'Wake up and smell the coffin!!!!' (I just heard that.  Oliver the ghost on Slings and Arrows)


----------



## GilbertArizona (Mar 21, 2010)

SuMar said:


> Here's a question for all the liberals. I stand for pro-life. Why should my tax dollars pay for public funding on abortions? I am against abortion in any sense, therefore I should be exempt from paying for someone else to have one, right?



For much the same reason liberal's tax dollars are going towards funding wars and executions?


----------



## Tom Clancy (Mar 21, 2010)

And... how are we suppose to pay this?


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sure looks like Obama care is going to pass, the final nail in the coffin is about to be pounded in.
> 
> Now.. the government can easily finish up the control of all aspects of American life and freedoms. A proud moment for some, a nightmare for most..
> 
> ...



"A fool judges people by the presents they give him." --Confucius


----------



## Oscar Wao (Mar 21, 2010)

We'll print more money.


----------



## Tom Clancy (Mar 21, 2010)

Oscar Wao said:


> We'll print more money.



Ah.. so that will create more Inflation, Em I right sir?


----------



## rdean (Mar 21, 2010)

Sherry said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Did that sound as dumb when you were writing it then when I was reading it?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2010)

SuMar said:


> Here's a question for all the liberals. I stand for pro-life. Why should my tax dollars pay for public funding on abortions? I am against abortion in any sense, therefore I should be exempt from paying for someone else to have one, right?



Glad you asked....

There are ZERO dollars going to abortion


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> And... how are we suppose to pay this?



We already do pay for this. We pay a larger  percentage of GDP than any other industrialized country for less coverage and worse results


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 21, 2010)

rdean said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Well, that was vicious and a tad funny.. I'm guessing you've heard it quite often....

So..who do you trust more the government or the people, given that the government no longer works for the people?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 21, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > And... how are we suppose to pay this?
> ...



In the interest of fair play drop the rightw and go with Humd

(well.. this is going to hurt)...


----------



## ihopehefails (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree but this is far from over because thirty-seven states have nullification bills going through their legislatures.   I look at it as a positive because as one door closes another one opens that is a huge issue to restore American federalism.  There is to much energy out there for this issue to die away.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 21, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> This vote will do for the American republic what Caesar's victories did for the Roman republic.
> 
> 
> Was cool while it lasted.





Didn't members of the Senate kill Caesar?


----------



## Douger (Mar 21, 2010)

Cool.
Now they can rightly force vaccines and The Great Satan can microchip you.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 21, 2010)

rdean said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I'm not responsible for you being a fucking dipshit. You'll have to own that one, chief.


----------



## jeffrockit (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



This year the govt (you and I) paid out more in SS benefits than they took in. Now add HC to the entitlement programs. How long do you think America can sustain this? I guess they could print more money and put us into hyper inflation.


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 21, 2010)

jeffrockit said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Not me Jeff. I'm not a Yank...


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Great day for the USA
> 
> Congratulations to President Obama, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid and everyone who voted for this legislation
> 
> ...



It's a great day for pussies who can't take care of themselves and need Big Brother and his nanny state robbery fleecing people for money the government hasn't earned.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> *So..who do you trust more the government or the people, given that the government no longer works for the people?*


"Industry" is their constituents. Has been for a long while now.



Douger said:


> Cool.
> Now they can rightly force vaccines and The Great Satan can microchip you.


Only if you let'm.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> You righties double as Drama Queens?



Is not appreciating being robbed of money we earned being a drama queen?  When it's something you lefties don't like you call it "freedom of expression".


----------



## Dis (Mar 21, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Like hell.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



I give a shit about NOW, not 10 years from now.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking the Government has a track record of failure and debt on Social Programs, what are you thinking?
> ...



The social programs themselves are failures.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 21, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Right.  A dog that bites rarely growls before doing so.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



At the expense of those that don't.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2010)

AquaAthena said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure looks like Obama care is going to pass, the final nail in the coffin is about to be pounded in.
> ...



A bigger fool sees a primed grenade in his pocket as a gift. --Gunny


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2010)

rdean said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Didn't sound as dumb as any post you've made on this board.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a question for all the liberals. I stand for pro-life. Why should my tax dollars pay for public funding on abortions? I am against abortion in any sense, therefore I should be exempt from paying for someone else to have one, right?
> ...



Zero GOVERNMENT dollars from the healthcare bill.

Who pays for the public funded abortion clinics?  There's a clue in the statement for you ...


----------



## Dis (Mar 21, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Really?  Do you have health insurance through work right now?  If so, you can plan on losing it, because it'll cost your employer less to "default", than it will cost them to insure you now.  You can also count on your taxes going through the roof.

Oh, but it'll be allllll right.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 21, 2010)

Any of you that want to cry about that healthcare rep I removed from your rep wallet can just piss in the wind.  I know what's best for your rep.


----------



## Thinman (Mar 21, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Any of you that want to cry about that healthcare rep I removed from your rep wallet can just piss in the wind.  I know what's best for your rep.



Excellent!!!


----------



## Rinata (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Thank you, Lumpy dear. What other people are you talking about?? I honestly don't see how there are any losers here. My big concern is people that do not have any healthcare now. Like I have healthcare but my hubs doesn't. He's a diabetic.

We have a good income but nobody will insure him. I've contacted BC, Kaiser, BS, Mutual, Aetna, and they all told me to take a hike. And he will not be 65 for ten more years. So this will give him insurance.

Then my friend's husband works but he has no healthcare. When he got sick she took him to the emergency room. He had an aneurysm and had brain surgery and a followup surgery. He was in intensive care for almost a month. Are't we going to have to pay for that?? That stinks.

I want everyone to be covered and not at the expense of anyone else. I think that will be the case. You don't?? Tell me why. Always good to see you!!


----------



## Rinata (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Shut up, stupid!!!!


----------



## Si modo (Mar 21, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Shut up, stupid!!!!


This is quality.


----------



## Dis (Mar 21, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Hate to break it to you, but you're not going to have insurance either.

Exactly how far did you look in to this before deciding to jump on the bandwagon of stupidity?


----------



## Rinata (Mar 21, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Shut up, stupid!!!!
> ...



I just deleted 2 pm's from you without reading them. What part of, " I am not interested in what you have to say", do you not understand, oh obnoxious one?? That's what I will do to all of them. Save your energy.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 21, 2010)

Dis said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Forget it, lady.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 21, 2010)

Dis said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Thank you, Miss Gultch.


----------



## Dis (Mar 21, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...





Rinata said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



It's good to see you actually have legitimate answers for the points made. 

Not the brightest crayon in the box, are you?

Oh well.. Wait til you're here crying about the fact that you have no more control over your own life.

Stupidity abounds.


----------



## 007 (Mar 21, 2010)

Time for that civil war I've been talking about for the last five years.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



I see that you have been around for a long time, but I have never seen you before. And all of a sudden you just come out of nowhere to focus your attention on me. Right.

You and your pals seriously need to grow up. That's it for you, dumb broad.


----------



## Modbert (Mar 22, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Time for that civil war I've been talking about for the last five years.



Interesting, I only recall you discussing it once the possibility of Obama being elected came up.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 22, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Time for that civil war I've been talking about for the last five years.
> ...



Then you recall incorrectly.


----------



## elvis (Mar 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



talking to yourself again?  fucking moron.


----------



## Dis (Mar 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Does your bubble have air?

Signed,
-Dumb Broad


----------



## Gunny (Mar 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



SO only people that agree with you are allowed to voice their opinions or you put them on ignore?

Nice.


----------



## Modbert (Mar 22, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Then you recall incorrectly.



I must of missed it then. Civil War though? Talk about skipping the ballot box.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 22, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Then you recall incorrectly.
> ...



Obviously Democrats can't be trusted with the vote.


----------



## Dis (Mar 22, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



The voices likely keep her company - she doesn't need us.


----------



## Modbert (Mar 22, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Obviously Democrats can't be trusted with the vote.



In that case, neither can Republicans. But there is always the option of voting them out.

Too many people sell out their principles when there is a opportunity for someone who you may not agree with even half the time but you consider better than the other guy.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 22, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously Democrats can't be trusted with the vote.
> ...



Incorrect.  As usual.  At least Republicans don't do anything as opposed to Democrats actively fleecing us.

Not a hard choice for anyone with even a lick of sense.


----------



## Modbert (Mar 22, 2010)

Gunny said:


> *Incorrect.  As usual.  At least Republicans don't do anything as opposed to Democrats actively fleecing us.*
> 
> Not a hard choice for anyone with even a lick of sense.



Sure they do. They just do it in different ways. Both parties need to be thrown out with the bathwater. Quite simple if you think about it.

The GOP of 2010 is about as much of a supporter of individual liberty and freedoms as Code Pink is as much of a supporter of ending the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Time for that civil war I've been talking about for the last five years.



The spirit of the past generations to the so-called, "Greatest Generation" and all they fought and died for squashed.. I don't think so.. civil war indeed.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 22, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > *Incorrect.  As usual.  At least Republicans don't do anything as opposed to Democrats actively fleecing us.*
> ...



*yawn*  HellO reality check ....  You need to wake up.

Obama's already got us further in debt in 14 months Bush did in 8 years.  Someone's got to pay that back.  No, they're going to take even MORE money away from us?

This isn't both parties doing it and your comment is lame.  Democrats are doing this NOW.  Period.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 22, 2010)

I share neither the pessimism exhibited by those on the right, nor the joyful gloating of those on the left. I believe this bill to be a bad thing for this country, but it is soon to be law. If you, like me, did the things you could to try to put the brakes on it's passing, great. There is nothing left to do but grin and bear it. Perhaps it will one day be undone, perhaps not. The truth is, this bill is not about health-care. It is about insurance, it is about taxes. If it was truly about health-care, why no money for doctors and nurses? Why $10 billion for the IRS? Because they will have new responsibilities. They need new employees to implement and enforce the new taxes and mandates included in the bill. They need new employees to enforce the individual mandate, this of course will require reviewing our insurance policies, making sure the government approves of your policy. They need new employees to assess employer penalties.

So many of you railed against the "wiretapping" of certain phone calls under Bush, so many decried the Patriot Act. I was among you, though not quite as loud. Just stop and think for a minute... Do you have any concept of just how much personal information you will have to provide to the government when this thing finally kicks in? Neither do I, but I shudder at the thought.

It is my opinion that this bill tries to do too much. They could have started with tort reform, interstate sales of health insurance, they could have passed a bill requiring the acceptance of pre-existing conditions. These are just three examples of steps they could have taken before stepping up to this mess _(my opinion)_. I am sure there are more.

What's done is done. It's all water under the bridge. Sadly, none of us really know how this will turn out, and won't for many more years. Personally, I don't think it will turn out well, but I have been wrong before.

Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## Modbert (Mar 22, 2010)

Gunny said:


> *yawn*  HellO reality check ....  You need to wake up.
> 
> *Obama's already got us further in debt in 14 months Bush did in 8 years. * Someone's got to pay that back.  No, they're going to take even MORE money away from us?
> 
> This isn't both parties doing it and your comment is lame.  Democrats are doing this NOW.  Period.



A.) Link?

B.) Considering we have not left Iraq, we don't know yet.

You want to blame the Democrats for the present, that's fine. But putting the Republicans back in power isn't the brightest idea.

Our debt has already reached new limits in recent years due to Republican Presidents (Reagan, Bush). They have shown no fiscal responsibility, and have shown no evidence that they will show it if given power again.


----------



## elvis (Mar 22, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > *yawn*  HellO reality check ....  You need to wake up.
> ...



so better to keep the ossiah in power so he can outspend Bush and Reagan put together.


----------



## Modbert (Mar 22, 2010)

elvis said:


> so better to keep the ossiah in power so he can outspend Bush and Reagan put together.



Not quite. I've seen the statistics, there are certain things about the budget that are being placed on Obama that should be placed on Bush. I remember Toro bringing it up recently. I'll try to find the thread on it.

Edit: Found it.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/economy/109204-bush-gop-most-responsible-for-the-deficit.html


----------



## elvis (Mar 22, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > so better to keep the ossiah in power so he can outspend Bush and Reagan put together.
> ...



still, obummer is making it worse.


----------



## Modbert (Mar 22, 2010)

elvis said:


> still, obummer is making it worse.



He's not making it any better at the moment in many areas, certainly.

However, much of what Obama is doing now is things that Bush and the Republican Congress ignored.

1.) War in Afghanistan (we've already about how a troop increase order sat on Bush and Cheney's desk for 8 months)

2.) Health Care Reform

3.) Financial Reform

In the process though, some things should be noted. The Stimulus was 40% tax cuts for example.

This article is from 2007:

http://www.kff.org/insurance/snapshot/chcm010307oth.cfm



> It is reasonably well known that for some time the United States has spent more per capita on health care than other countries.  *What may be less well known is that the United States has had one of the highest growth rates in per capita health care spending since 1980 among higher income countries.*  Health care spending around the world generally is rising at a faster rate than overall economic growth, so almost all countries have seen health care spending increase as a percentage of their gross domestic product (GDP) over time. * In the United States, which has had both a high level of health spending per capita and a relatively high rate of real growth in that spending, the share of GDP devoted to health grew from 8.8% of GDP in 1980 to 15.2% of GDP in 2003 (Exhibit 5).  This almost 7 percentage-point increase in the health share of GDP is larger than increases seen in other high-income countries. *



Whether you disagree with the bill or not (I'm still on the fence mostly), reform is needed. Whether this fits the prescription, that's up to debate and will be for a long time to come.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Man.. I hate when the Mods push my posts around.. so impers-anal..


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 22, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Man.. I hate when the Mods push my posts around.. so impers-anal..



Hush...I got banned by Art 15 for saying that.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't see what the libs have to celebrate. Kind of reminds me of the celebration after Obama got elected...look how that turned out.

They say when your enemies are eating themselves alive you pass them the salt. 

They're dead politically and don't even know it yet. Let them enjoy their short-lived victory.


----------



## PixieStix (Mar 22, 2010)

Freedom is no longer what America is about. Dr's used to come here to practice medicine, they now will be tools of the state. 

[FONT=times new roman,times]_*A government that  grants itself this kind of power over us can conceivably do anything to  us.  For our own good, of course.   Such a country is in no meaningful  sense "free."*_ 
American Thinker: Where Were You When the Republic Died?


[/FONT]


----------



## Si modo (Mar 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Here is the one and only PM I have sent to you (other than copying you on a recent issue with staff).  That was yesterday.





> Rinata:
> 
> Although I am loathe to actually send you a PM, this is the second time that you have said that I do send them to you. FYI, THIS is an actual PM. What you keep calling PMs from me are not. I am simply neg repping you.
> 
> ...



Idiot


----------



## PixieStix (Mar 22, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I concur


----------



## Si modo (Mar 22, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Freedom is no longer what America is about. Dr's used to come here to practice medicine, they now will be tools of the state.
> 
> [FONT=times new roman,times]_*A government that  grants itself this kind of power over us can conceivably do anything to  us.  For our own good, of course.   Such a country is in no meaningful  sense "free."*_
> American Thinker: Where Were You When the Republic Died?
> ...


In many rural areas, there is a serious physician shortage.  With this, the folks in more urban areas will now experience that as well.  Along with your obvious point, there are two possibilities with high probabilities:

1.  We will need a bill to pay for students going to med school
2.  That will likely result in med school education going the way of BS/BA education - those who don't deserve one will get one because grades will inflate to meet demand brought by increased admissions of those incapable.


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 22, 2010)

"To serve the public faithfully and at the same time please it entirely is impossible."  Ben Franklin


*Bravo to all who worked to make America move a step forward.*


"The care of human life and happiness, and not their destruction, is the first and only object of good government."  Thomas Jefferson



"Genuine politics -- even politics worthy of the name -- the only politics I am willing to devote myself to -- is simply a matter of serving those around us: serving the community and serving those who will come after us. Its deepest roots are moral because it is a responsibility expressed through action, to and for the whole."   Vaclav Havel

*Let me repeat, Bravo.*


PS  If you read about FDR and the GD you hear all the same moaning and groaning, and yet from FDR till Reagan is considered the Golden Age in America.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Their arrogance will be their undoing. They may gloat now, but the "stupid masses" will have the final say on election day. All of the sweet deals given to those who must know they are trading their seats in definance of the will of the people, will eventually be left with a bitter taste in their mouths.
> ...



Resorting once more to lies? CBO says that this will be better than revenue neutral, it will actually lessen the deficit. When have you Pubbies done that in the last eight years? 

Remember, your record is inheriting a balanced budget, and turning it into a massive deficit.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 22, 2010)

Si modo said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Freedom is no longer what America is about. Dr's used to come here to practice medicine, they now will be tools of the state.
> ...



You mean that there is not a third option, train our doctors well, as well as making sure that they have the finances to go to school?

Your wingnut Conservatism is pretty damned obvious. 

However, you have a good point, it is time that we make sure that all who have the capabilities, and are willing to work, get as much higher education as they desire. Should we create that structure through Congress this year or next


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 22, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




The CBO?

You can't believe that bunch of government hacks.

Only Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck, and Levin can be counted on for the truth.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 22, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


No.  I mean what I say and I say what I mean.



> .... that there is not a third option, train our doctors well, as well as making sure that they have the finances to go to school? ....


Idealism is nice, however that did not work out for higher education at all.  It's ruined it.  A BS and/or BA is now irrelevant thanks to those who ignore reality in favor of dreams.

The rest of your post is irrelevant drivel.


----------



## csbarry (Mar 22, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Any of you that want to cry about that healthcare rep I removed from your rep wallet can just piss in the wind.  I know what's best for your rep.


----------



## csbarry (Mar 22, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> "To serve the public faithfully and at the same time please it entirely is impossible."  Ben Franklin
> 
> 
> *Bravo to all who worked to make America move a step forward.*
> ...



According to who? The Smurfs?


----------



## Rinata (Mar 22, 2010)

elvis said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I was talking to Willow. Next time try sounding out the letters. I know some words stump you.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 22, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



This woman sends me a post that is rude and nasty. And you expect me to be glad and keep talking to her?? She was not in any way voicing an opinion or disagreeing with me about anything. I've never seen this person before. 

So what's up with the nasty post from you??? If you want to communicate with people that call you names and are rude, go right ahead. I won't do that, is that okay??


----------



## Rinata (Mar 22, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


----------



## Dis (Mar 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



You call what *I* said rude and nasty?   Hell, I was in a GOOD mood.. Are you in for a rude awakening.

Then again, if you can't understand something as simple as how the reputation system on a message board works, I'm not sure why I expect you to see reason with something as complex and damaging as this healthcare bill...

TRUST me, nobody is PMing you, and if you don't want to know every time someone neg reps you, I suggest you toddle off to your widdle control panel, and turn off the notifications.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Her avatar is much better than yours, so i'm going to side with her.  Sorry.


----------



## Dis (Mar 22, 2010)

Some Guy said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



LMFAO!  Thanks...


...I think?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Mar 22, 2010)

Overheard a group of guys in a restaurant a while ago, there's a lot of very unhappy people and increasing  tempers over the passing of this BILL.

One guy, in a loud voice, said:

*"This is the largest extortion of money from the citizens and Redistribution of wealth in America's history,many Americans have just been financially shafted, their standards of living will take a downturn, and may take decades to ever recover".*

I wonder how true these words are? I am for health care reform, but I think this is being implemented too fast and with a BILL that very few IF ANY, know what the hell it's all about and what the ramifications will be.

Like Nancy Pelosi said, paraphrased, sign this BILL, THEN we'll figure it out later.
What an idiot, in my opinion, yes let's all sign contracts in whatever we do without reading or understanding them. The first thing one does is, *READ & UNDERSTAND A CONTRACT BEFORE SIGNING*!

 They passed this in a rush to get health care legislation passed into the Law of the Land, we may be reaping the negative economic after effects for decades. I agree with the guy that made that initial comment in the restaurant. We already are bled dry in taxation and now they come in for the kill.

 At this point I can only hope for the best and that we do not lose professionals in the healthcare industry, more loss of jobs, and the list goes on, to the point of chaos. The long lines and delays WILL occur, both in appointments, tests, diagnosis and surgeries. NO different than other countries that have implemented such a national system.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Oh, trust me.  You want me on your side.  I've got cool medieval swords, and stuff.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Stop trying to control me, okay?? I'll say what I want and feel the way I feel. I don't read pm's from certain people and if I choose not to, it's none of your business. And if I say that I don't read them, that is none of your business either. 

And really, what is there to understand about the message system?? Not everyone is like you.

Just so we are clear, you attacked me first and that's it for me. I will not be polite to people that do not have any social skills whatsoever and voice their disagreement over politics as a personal attack. Which is what the majority of conservatives do on this site. Got it?? If you don't like it, that's just tough.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 22, 2010)

Some Guy said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



No problem. I'll try and pick up the pieces of my shattered life and move on.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 22, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Any of you that want to cry about that healthcare rep I removed from your rep wallet can just piss in the wind.  I know what's best for your rep.



Don't forget to redistribute that rep...


----------



## Dis (Mar 22, 2010)

Some Guy said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Some Guy said:
> ...



So do I, and mine are probably cooler, and bigger.

What else ya got?  I'm willing to bargain...


----------



## Dis (Mar 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



They give you meds to control that?

Oh, wait.. You'll run out, and then be on a waiting list...


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...


Ummm.... a pet african rhinoceros.  His name is Snuggles.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Pshaw, quit wasting your time on Some Guy... I cook.


----------



## Dis (Mar 22, 2010)

Some Guy said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Some Guy said:
> ...



Umm.. They're awfully cute as babies, but I'm thinking a full sized one would be a bit for me to manage...

Besides, you said "stuff" - not living things that I'd have to feed.


----------



## Dis (Mar 22, 2010)

hjmick said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Some Guy said:
> ...



**I** cook.


----------



## Samson (Mar 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Calamari?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Why trouble yourself with boys, (just for effect guys) you need a real man, one that will give you what you need and make you want to cook, seriously cook. 

(Oh God, what am I doing)


----------



## Charles Stucker (Mar 22, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Great day for the USA
> 
> Congratulations to President Obama, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid and everyone who voted for this legislation
> 
> ...



Only for the socialist traitors like you.


----------



## Oldandtired (Mar 22, 2010)

You know who is screwed?
Stupak and his followers are screwed.
They were duped by the Presidents executive order....you know the one....the one he said he would NEVER write to affect legislation.
I heard Stupakl try to explain it today...and even he is not 100$% sure it did for him and his consituants what he was lead to believe it would do.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 22, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> You know who is screwed?
> Stupak and his followers are screwed.
> They were duped by the Presidents executive order....you know the one....the one he said he would NEVER write to affect legislation.
> I heard Stupakl try to explain it today...and even he is not 100$% sure it did for him and his consituants what he was lead to believe it would do.



Barry sucked him in with his crocodile smile and his smoooth vocals.  Stupak is the definition of a tool.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Why trouble yourself with boys, (just for effect guys) you need a real man, one that will give you what you need and make you want to cook, seriously cook.


I've got a really big penis.  I mean, like, huge.


----------



## Oldandtired (Mar 22, 2010)

Some Guy said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why trouble yourself with boys, (just for effect guys) you need a real man, one that will give you what you need and make you want to cook, seriously cook.
> ...



Perhaps you do....but the ones that count are attached to the body...not made of rubber and bought in a box.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Perhaps you do....but the ones that count are attached to the body...not made of rubber and bought in a box.


Don't ever let me find you old man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:grrrrr:


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 22, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



In your opinion.....


----------



## Rinata (Mar 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



You have to have the last word, just like all of the other psycho right wingers. Then just go ahead and I won't answer. Don't you know it's boring to everybody?? Come on sweet pea, Hurry up.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 22, 2010)

Rinata needs a Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaambalance.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not bored...


----------



## Dis (Mar 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Sooo.. Let me see if I have this straight...  You WON'T answer the PM's I'm NOT sending you, but you'll display your idiocy to the public in general?

Air whistles when it moves through your ears, doesn't it?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 22, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I'm thinking that you haven't the slightest idea of what you are talking about. However, I do know that the unregulated market put us into the First Great Republican Depression, and almost did it for a second time.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Wear aluminum foil.  Some swear by it.


----------



## sparky (Mar 22, 2010)

and i hear it's no longer a preexisting condition..........~S~


----------



## Charles Stucker (Mar 22, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Social programs in the US
Prohibition - aim= stop alcoholism
              - effect = make gangsters wealthy until repealed
*FAIL*
Socialist Security - aim = make retirement comfortable for the elderly in an sound actuarial based system
              - effect = Massive government debt and old folks who spend their declining years working at Walmart because SS does not cover their basic needs.
*FAIL*
MediScam - aim = make medicine affordable for all
             - effect = works so badly they now insist we need a new system
*FAIL*
Welfraud - aim = eliminate poverty
           - effect = destruction of minority families
*MASSIVE FAIL*

So the "opinion" that government socialist programs success rate is poor seems quite defensible, while the idiotic notion that they succeed is ludicrous.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



I just finished reading a pm from you. Why do you lie??


----------



## Rinata (Mar 22, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



If you ever have anything of value to say the sky might fall.


----------



## Tom Clancy (Mar 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



The pictures you post are the only thing of Value in your posts.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Some Guy said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why trouble yourself with boys, (just for effect guys) you need a real man, one that will give you what you need and make you want to cook, seriously cook.
> ...



Well young whippersnapper, the old expression is. "it not the meat, it's the motion" course if you're blessed with both... and your humble.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



I thinking you've been bent over to much and the blood has coagulated in your crusty old head, but then I'm just trying to amuse a doddering old dude..


----------



## MajikMyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Dis said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



So let me see if I get this straight.. You are pissed off at someone for not answering the PM's you never sent?? Huh?? Well.. How can he answer something that you didn't send?? I mean.. If you never sent them, then how can he respond to them?? Because of you never sent them then it would be really hard to respond to something you never sent.. 

Seems to me he isn't the only one that has idiocy on display.. 

Sorry.. That is just to silly for me.. I would give that post an award if I could..


----------



## MajikMyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Lumpy,

I fail to see how you can look at the passage of healthcare reform as anything BUT a victory for the people.. 

You OP gives us a nice lecture on the 'American Dream' Yet your thread title seriously makes me wonder if you actually understand what the 'American Dream' is and how it applies to healthcare.. 

How are we screwed?? Are you one of those people that cringe when you think that our government has just taken control of 1/6 our economy?? Ok.. We will start with that one.. How much of our economy do you think it controls now?? How much does our militart cost?? How much does the IRS cost?? How much does the post office cost?? How much does the CIA cost? How much does the FBI cost?? I could go on and on and on and on.. Nasa, air traffic controllers, FDA, FEMA, DEA, and on and on and on again.. 

Then you add state governments.. Police, Fire, Corrections, 911 service, roads, And on and on and on and on.. 

1/6 of our economy is nothing.. Most of our economy is already attributed to our government.. Our nations biggest employer is the government.. 

So I fail to understand where this fear comes from.. I mean.. They aren't taking anything they don't already have.. 

So what is your issue?? Do you really approve of insurance companies killing for a profit?? I mean cause that is how they profit.. They profit from not paying claims.. They didn't create the pre-existing condition policy to provide better service to their customers.. People's policies aren't being cancelled when they get sick to help that person out of their illness.. They aren't denying coverage to the people that need it the most because they are looking for an award.. They do all that stuff to kill us and make a profit on what could arguably be called murder.. 

So how are we screwed?? You have to be alive and healthy to live the american dream.. I don't know to many people that are swimming in medical debt that are living the american dream.. Small business or are just barely making enough to keep the doors open can't afford to provide a good health insurance plan.. So??? In our current system?? How anyone live the american dream.. Because the american dream is about making it.. Becoming something.. Going to college and owning your own house with a white picket fence.. 

You tell me how under our current system the american dream is even possible..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 23, 2010)

MajikMyst said:


> Lumpy,
> 
> I fail to see how you can look at the passage of healthcare reform as anything BUT a victory for the people..
> 
> ...



Golly.. is there a question in there somewhere... 

I'll tell you what, you wait here, I'll be back in about 2 weeks with all the answers...


----------



## Rinata (Mar 23, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Really??? Now where did you come from??? These poor things just can't fight their own battles, can they??? Well, do what it is that you must.


----------



## Dis (Mar 23, 2010)

MajikMyst said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Actually, in all of your attempts to "get it straight", you still haven't.

I suggest before you go sticking your 2 cents into a conversation, you actually find out what you're talking about first, no?

This fucking fruitcake is insisting people are PMing her, when they're not.  She's simply receiving board notifications when people neg-rep her, that SHE set her own notifications on. She also has yet to address any part of an actual conversation; merely goes off on some drunken overly medicated rant, and then makes a poor attempt at being humorous, which falls flat.

The thread starts at Page 1, toots.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 23, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Still out there winning hearts and minds hun?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 23, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Let's not talk about this anymore, i'm getting turned on.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 23, 2010)

The American  dream  is not what it used to be .
Can  anyone  dare to not  continue to  lend US money so we can  run up debt we  can never pay?
We are  on the gravy train.


----------



## Tom Clancy (Mar 23, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Who's battle em I fighting? 

And what's with the excessive * ???? *   ?


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 23, 2010)

Charles Stucker said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



On the contrary, with the exception of prohibition (and even then some would disagree) those that have been the recipient of those programs would disagree. Failure is in the eye of the beholder and who sets the parameters. You don't. Go figure.....


----------



## Rinata (Mar 23, 2010)

Dis said:


> MajikMyst said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



You are such a liar, you dumb broad. What conversation are you talking about?? Show me one post where you ever tried to discuss an issue with me. Your posts to me are all name calling and that's it. Go on. Show us a post where you gave your opinion on any political topic to really discuss with me. I dare you. Stupid bitch.

You're just another uninformed baghead that makes things up out of the clear blue because you hate liberals. It's hard being you, isn't it?? Watch how much harder it's going to get in the next few years for you and the other losers. And I never try to be humorous with you. I don't like you. There is nothing about you that puts me in the mood to be humorous.

Oh, one more thing. When I log in there is my user name in the upper right hand corner. Under that it says: Private Messages: Unread 0,

Now it might get tricky for you here. Pay attention. If there are messages, instead of 0, it shows how many messages are unread, which are normally new ones. You know, like 1, 2, 3. Gosh, I hope I'm not going too fast. This is where I am seeing that I have messages from you. Now lastly, stay with me now, I say that I am receiving pm's from you because that is short for private message!!! At least it is where I went to school. Got it??? Poor dumb broad.


----------



## sparky (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Some Guy said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Some Guy said:
> ...



No.. I prefer to make you suffer

It's one of those warm beach nights and the moon is dancing on the waves. Your fire dances and laps the air as the ocean breeze cools your face with the delight of primal aroma's.
As you peer out, in your solitude, along the gentle rhythmic shoreline a figure appears and is moving your way, seemingly floating with sparkling moonlit golden hair flowing long in a now warming breeze. Well, that's about it for now..


----------



## Rinata (Mar 24, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


What an idiot you are.


----------



## NO!bama08 (Mar 24, 2010)

November will be interesting. Pelosi and Reid, the two most hated assholes in the country, will lose their power and hopefully their jobs when they're up next. Destroy America while you can assholes.  And "thanks" to all you liberal dipshits who made this happen, and to all you lazy conservatives who allowed this to happen. Fine mess.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Mar 24, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Charles Stucker said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



So you believe that the current Health Care scheme is unnecessary?
MediScam works, so people are protected, so why do we need another program?
Oh right - because MediScam *DOES NOT* work.
You need a better eye; has all your self gratification made you blind?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Ladies.. Ladies .. Ladies.. If tearing off of clothes were involved, I would enjoy this spat a lot more..........

Now.. I appreciate all you Gals, all of you,  for the unique gifts you offer but why persist in these runaway personal attacks, your breaking my heart....

I want to see some hugging, squeezing and kind ladylike behavior before I return,...  Or Else.....


----------



## Rinata (Mar 24, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Yeah, yeah, yeah. Geez, you're so boring.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 24, 2010)

no!bama08 said:


> november will be interesting. Pelosi and reid, the two most hated assholes in the country, will lose their power and hopefully their jobs when they're up next. Destroy america while you can assholes.  And "thanks" to all you liberal dipshits who made this happen, and to all you lazy conservatives who allowed this to happen. Fine mess.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 24, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



You know I love you, Lumpy. If this cow would shut up, I wouldn't talk to her. But she's nuts and has to let out her meanness.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


  [Emphasis mine]  Yup, as I said:  What an idiot you are.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 25, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


----------



## Rinata (Mar 25, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Those must be the first words you ever learned, Obnoxious One.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I tell ya.. Lumpy Pops is very disappointed in you young ladies.. for shame...

lol


----------

